# PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Gobbers (25. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

schöne prämie! aber leider wieder nix für mich, die alte sah wenigstens noch gut aus in blau^^


----------



## xamreffehcs (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

hat logitech nciht auch inzwischen ne blau version rausgebracht oder wolen die das 

oder war das nur ein gerücht


----------



## DC1984 (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



Gobbers schrieb:


> schöne prämie! aber leider wieder nix für mich, die alte sah wenigstens noch gut aus in blau^^


Es gibt doch auch Umbauanleitungen im Netz und in einer der letzten PCGHs auf blaue LEDs


----------



## Stallion (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Also ich hab noch die alte Blaue, die gefällt mir iwie besser


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



Gobbers schrieb:


> schöne prämie! aber leider wieder nix für mich, die alte sah wenigstens noch gut aus in blau^^



Ich hab auch noch die alte, blaue Version. Hab ich kurz nach meinem Geburtstag (Februar^^) als Aboprämie von PCGH bekommen  Danke dafür, PCGH. Ohne euch hätte ich ne schnöde Tastatur ohne alles^^
Inzwischen verliert sie rechts neben dem Pfeiltasten ihre Farbe... Die Tasten sind etwas weiter unten auch schmutzig/staubig/verdreckt/whatever, ich glaub echt, ich pfeif bald auf die Garantie, kleb Carbonfolie auf den Silbernen Teil der Tastatur, löte die orangenen LEDs bei M1/M2/M3 raus und blaue rein und wasch die Tasten ordentlich 
Das mit der Carbonfolie sieht echt geil aus, siehe hier:
YouTube - Modding a keyboard with vinyl film - Part 1


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

da verzichte ich lieber auf den bildschrim und nehme die g11 die sieht wenigstens so aus wie die alte und ist nicht beleuchtet wie ein puff ...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Mhhh ... meine alte Tastatur ist schon arg verg********(-amed  ) worden von mir, WASD und Konsorten sind schon ausgelutscht, und haben nen schlechteren Tastenanschlag .... mal sehen, da nun ne vernünftige Prämie da ist, wirds vielleicht mal was mit nem Abo ^^


----------



## Blueennifer (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

wie sieht das eigentlich aus muss man bei einem abo gleich alles komplett bezahlen oder wird jeden monat das geld abgebucht für die zeitung


----------



## Jami (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Die Abo-Prämien sind echt super!
Mein neues Medusa 5.1 ProGamer Headset fetzt einfach nur

Wie wärs mal mit der Saitek Cyborg als Prämie???
(Wird dann mein nächstes Abo...bzw. das meines Imaginären Bruders^^)


----------



## Jami (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



Blueennifer schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich aus muss man bei einem abo gleich alles komplett bezahlen oder wird jeden monat das geld abgebucht für die zeitung



Man bekommt, zumindest wenn man per Rechnung bezahlt, mit der 1. PCGH die man bekommt eine Rechnung mitgeschickt. Das Geld überweist man dann komplett. Was meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Aufwand spart.
Wenn du statt Rechnung Bankeinzug wählst, wird das Geld sofotz an Computec überwiesen, und du bekommst deine Prämie ca. 4 Wochen eher, da du ja nicht auf das Heft mit der Rechnung warten brauchst.
Grüße und Sorry für den Warscheinlich-doppelpost
Jami


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Meine alte G15 gefällt mir besser  aber die wird ja nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## Klatty (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Hallo Leute
Mir gefällt sie und darum habe Ich gerade das Abo bestellt.

Gruß
Klatty


----------



## majorguns (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Also ich finde die neue G15 besser weil die nicht mehr so viele G-tasten hat mein cousin hat die G11 und ich such die WASD-tasten immer an den G-tasten ausserdem brauch ich keine 54 programmierbare tasten selbst die 18 tasten hab ich nicht mal in verwendung das display und die beleuchtung (um auch nachts zu zocken) waren für mich die wichtigsten kaufgründe 
G15 Refresh FTW


----------



## Eroghor (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Ja toll, die hab ich mir grad vor 2 Tagen gekauft 

Find die neue besser, weil zum einen sie nicht mehr so breit ist und den kompletten Schreibtisch einnimmt, und zum anderen ist die rote Beleuchtung angenehmer für die Augen im Dunkeln.


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Da ich dauernd am überlegen bin zum abonieren,wirds mir jetzt schwer gemacht.Netzteil oder Tastatur.Aber ich komme ins schwitzen und fang an zu zittern wenn ich das edele Teil von Logitech sehe....oh...man....sowas fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Bensta (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

ja und ? brings doch zurück


----------



## Korn86 (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Ich warte im Moment erst einmal darauf dass meine Logirech G15 wieder aus der RMA zurück kommt, Qualität wird bei Logitech in Sachen Tastaturen neuerdings ganz groß geschrieben


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Die Blaue oder die Rote?
Wenn die blaue ==> sag uns (bzw. mir) welche zurück kommt


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

wenn die zeitschriften mal was abwechslungsreicher werden würden ok... so kauf ich mir lieber die tastatur... plus die 3 - 4 monatsausgaben die man wirklich haben will im kiosk...

was auf der dvd drauf ist bekommt man größtenteils auch im internet ohne lange suchaufgaben meistern zu müssen...


werfe ich mal nen kleinen blick zurück...

Ausgabe 03/08 Profiguide Vista & XP + 3870 vs 88Ultra Plus Hybrid SLI & CF, Der Prozessorreport.

Ausgabe 05/08 Mehr Prozessor-Leistung, *Geforce vs. Radeon* 

Ausgabe 06/08 Der PCGH Geforce-Guide, 64-bit im Spielealltag, *Das Ende der 3D-Karte?* (omg dann stünde da bald ja garkein Radeon vs. Geforce vergleich mehr auf dem Programm  )

Ausgabe 10/08* Tuning-Guide Radeon,* Windows Perfektionieren (Wurd ja mal wieder Zeit !!!)


Mich hätte es derbe angekotzt wenn ich dieses Jahr ein abo gehabt hätte... Es waren auch wirklich wieder interessante Artikel dabei, wie der in der 12/08 mit der Fernwartung um nur einen zu nennen jetzt auf anhieb...

Und doch man muss sagen das Angebot des Extended abos mit der tasta ist ganz interessant.

Nur es nervt einfach tierisch wenn man im vorbei gehen in das Regal schielt und liest schon wieder einen dieser Titelthemen...


----------



## zim (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Logitech Keyboard in RMA? Selber schuld...
Logitech schickt einem ohne zu murren ne neue Raus, alles was man dafür tun muss, ist die alte zu entwerten indem man den USB-Stecker abschneidet und in nem standard-Brief rüber schickt. (Nachdem die neue da ist)


----------



## Korn86 (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



zim schrieb:


> Logitech Keyboard in RMA? Selber schuld...
> Logitech schickt einem ohne zu murren ne neue Raus, alles was man dafür tun muss, ist die alte zu entwerten indem man den USB-Stecker abschneidet und in nem standard-Brief rüber schickt. (Nachdem die neue da ist)




OMG echt? 

Sorry, das kann ich mir echt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, denn sonst hätten die vom Logitech-Support mir so etwas schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

... *die blaue oder die rote?* 
Sry, ich will aber wissen, was passiert, wenn man die blaue zurück schickt^^


----------



## Amigo (26. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



zim schrieb:


> Logitech Keyboard in RMA? Selber schuld...
> Logitech schickt einem ohne zu murren ne neue Raus, alles was man dafür tun muss, ist die alte zu entwerten indem man den USB-Stecker abschneidet und in nem standard-Brief rüber schickt. (Nachdem die neue da ist)





Korn86 schrieb:


> OMG echt?
> 
> Sorry, das kann ich mir echt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, denn sonst hätten die vom Logitech-Support mir so etwas schon vorgeschlagen


Ich mir auch nicht...  Wär aber ne feine Sache! 
Mit Grakas sollte das auch so sein! Kühler ab, den einschicken und neue Graka bekommen! 

Zum Thema Abo:  Die G15 
Ich hatte ja schon mit dem Cinergy geliebäugelt... 
Jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden. 
PCGH Abo ich komme. 

PS: Es werden gar nicht alle Prämien bebildert?
Im "1-Jahres-Prämienabo Extended/Extreme" z.B. sind gar keine Bilder.
Und beim 2 Jahres Abo öffnet sich ein neuer Tab bei mir. 
Irgendwie komisch, aber  ... 

Smileyspam


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Ich mir auch nicht...  Wär aber ne feine Sache!
> Mit Grakas sollte das auch so sein! Kühler ab, den einschicken und neue Graka bekommen!
> 
> Zum Thema Abo:  Die G15
> ...



Ok jetzt habe ich den Ninja-Tipp für dich 

Einfach die Prämie auswählen und auf "Bestellen" klicken, dann siehst du ein Bild + Beschreibung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ok jetzt habe ich den Ninja-Tipp für dich
> 
> Einfach die Prämie auswählen und auf "Bestellen" klicken, dann siehst du ein Bild + Beschreibung.


Pssscht ! Doch nicht immer alles verraten !


----------



## LordRevan1991 (26. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Die G15 als Aboprämie... Feine Sache, nach einem Jahr Kioskkauf wollte ich mir demnächst ein Abo zulegen. Allerdings interessiert mich eher die MX518, mit meiner Tastatur (so bescheiden dieses Medion-Exemplar auch ist) bin ich vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## winpoet88 (26. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Logitech G15 endlich wieder als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Ich habe mir Heute eine G15 (neue Version) zugelegt zusammen mit einer G5 Maus, beides von Logitech. Ich kann nur sagen, ich möchte beide nie wieder missen, es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

MfG Winpoet


----------

